
What I Saw Before the Darkness [video] - classicsnoot
https://vimeo.com/340318187
======
classicsnoot
From the page/producer:

" A neural network imagines a person. Then, one by one, neurons in the network
are being switched off... Project page: [https://aitold.me/portfolio/i-will-
not-forget/](https://aitold.me/portfolio/i-will-not-forget/) The audio track
Dark Love For Love was created here:
[http://computoser.com/track/100](http://computoser.com/track/100) "

